# Sean...need help wiring Rotary Snow Plow



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Sean,
I got my rotary snow plow apart and repainted in the ski train colors. I am trying to put it back together but the instructions do not show a wiring diagram for the electrical board inside. I need to know which wires go to which of the 4 terminals on the electrical board. It appears that the tender provides power to one side of the track and the front truck supplies power to the other side of he track. Please help! TIA
-Art


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Art,
Which decoder do you want to use?
Sound, No sound, Fan speed control, or on/off only?
I installed a old sound decoder in mine, with on/off fan, 2 headlights and a 2 strobes.

First hooking it up like mine.
SFX064D, sound decoder with no motor controls.
Power to decoder, Blower front and rear wires to black, tender draw bar to red. I would also suggest that you run a wire from the tender to the blower, draw bar is a crappy connection! 
Looking at blower control board right to left from the rear.
Motor Left, Motor Right, Gray from decoder, Blue from decoder.
White and Yellow connect together to 2 resistors then to headlights, and blue to other side of headlights. Orange to 2 resistors then to both strobes and blue to other side of strobes.

Second hook up 
Any standard decoder or SDH164D
For Variable fan speed. 
Ditch the board
Connect Gray and Orange to Motor
Follow top for light hook up, substitute orange strobe hook up for green or violet or both.

For fixed fan speed ON/Off only
Looking at blower control board right to left from the rear.
Motor Left, Motor Right, Green from decoder, Blue from decoder.
Follow top for light hook up, substitute orange strobe hook up for violet.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Sean,
I gave up on the electrical board that came with it. Could not figure out which wires went where. I put in an SDH164D and added headlights and a red beacon on the top. Having trouble getting reliable track power to the decoder. Working with jumper wires and alligator clips for now. Still have to trouble shoot the track power issues. I figured your advice would be to trash the original electrical board so that's what I did. I don't think I am gonna need additional sounds for the rotary blade. The thing is kinda noisy as it is LOL. What a stupid mechanism a motor with a worm gear and direct drive would make a whole lot more sense than 2 stupid elastic bands with pulleys....dumb.
-Art


----------

